# Look 351 Frame Compatability



## pantanap (Mar 31, 2005)

I apologize in advance for posting perhaps an obvious question but if I were to purchase a Look 381 frame and fork set, will I be able to transfer all the parts off my Cannondale R900 to the frame to create a complete bike or would more investigation be needed on the different sizing of various parts? I would be looking to upgrade the Campy Veloce components at a later date.....thanks in advance!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

pantanap said:


> I apologize in advance for posting perhaps an obvious question but if I were to purchase a Look 381 frame and fork set, will I be able to transfer all the parts off my Cannondale R900 to the frame to create a complete bike or would more investigation be needed on the different sizing of various parts? I would be looking to upgrade the Campy Veloce components at a later date.....thanks in advance!


Seat post and probably the front derailleur will have to be changed. Everything else is ok. The seatpost on the 381 is 25.0 diameter. The Cannondale is larger. Does't the Cannondale have a braze-on front derailleur? If so you at least need a clamp-on adapter for the LOOK.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Does't the Cannondale have a braze-on front derailleur?


The C'dale should have a clamp-on FD - he'll need a new FD for the LOOK.


----------

